# Marion agrees to six-year,$80 million extension



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The Phoenix Suns have reached an agreement on a six-year,$80 million contract extension with forward Shawn Marion,ESPN's David Aldrige reported Thursday.

The deal makes Marion a key part of the Suns rebuilding plan,which includes first-round picks Amare Stoudemire and Casey Jacobsen.

Marion,the ninth overall pick in the 1999 draft,averaged a career-high 19.1 points per game for Phoenix last season.The 6-foot-7, 215-pound UNLV alum also led the Suns in rebounding (9.9), steals (1.83), field-goal percentage (.469) and free-throw percentage (.845).

ESPN.com


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Thx God Marion agree to it. If he left, The suns would be totallt screwed. He deserves penny he earns.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Suns should have a good lineup...*

In about 2-3 years...

C-Amare Stoudemire
PF-Alton Ford
SF-Shawn Marion
SG-Joe Johnson
PG-Stephon Marbury


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

Shawn Marion is a truly special player that doesn't come along very often. He will be a key part of this future playoff contending team a few years down the road.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Suns should have a good lineup...*



> Originally posted by *IMX *
> In about 2-3 years...
> 
> C-Amare Stoudemire
> ...



What about Jacobsen?? Wouldn't he be in front of Joe Johnson, I mean he is a great shooter.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Yeah he is a great shooter and that's about it. Joe can create his own shot and also create for others. He is taller more athletic and has more potential.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

Marion is truly a great player. He does it all except shoot. Shooting is the only thing he is not good at. He is like Magic. He does it all except shoot.


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

stoudamire in my opinion can not play center ive seen him play in highschool and i saw some games in the summer leauge i dont think he can unless he is still growing witch i doubt.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

He is 19. Why couldn't he grow? you don't get truly done growing until you are about 21. Plus you can always fill out and lift weights and gain weight. He already has the height of a center. I think the average center size is 6-10 245 pounds. Down the road he could play center....


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *hunterb14 *
> Marion is truly a great player. He does it all except shoot. Shooting is the only thing he is not good at. He is like Magic. He does it all except shoot.


Like Magic? 

Magic couldn't shoot? His lifetime FG % was *52.1%!!!!!!!* Magic Johnson could shoot.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *IMX *
> Yeah he is a great shooter and that's about it. Joe can create his own shot and also create for others. He is taller more athletic and has more potential.


 I agree, as I saw Joe could not only create his own shot, but has a real knack for getting the ball to the right person at the right time. He can rebound and get steals too, as we all saw. His potential is quite good, I would think.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Yeah the Celts really have been making some retarded moves lately. Giving up Joe Johnson for essentially Tony Delk. Giving up a massive expiring contract for Vin Baker. The Gm needs to be fired. They still have Pitino disease.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

one of the few times I agree w/ Malakian, I don't know what the hell the celtics were thinking trading joe johnson


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Marion can shoot the ball. He scored 20 points a game, which would be impossible for a SF to do unless he was able to shoot. He doesn't get enough credit for his jump shot. And I think Stoudemire could play Center in a couple of years. He has the Height, and he is close to having the strength, so dont rule it out. And the reason the celts traded joe johnson was because he wasnt getting enough pt playing behind paul pierce. It wasnt that stupid of a trade.


----------

